# TV mount on drywall/metal studs?



## drewnyc

Hi.

I recentaly bought a Premier Mounts AM200 LCD 2 Way Articulating Arm Mount (supports up to 50lbs) for my 32" Sony Bravia TV.

I then found out that my walls use metal studs and 5/8" drywall - the arm mount manufacturers says to only install on woods studs or concrete.

I contacted a number of pro installers and got THREE different answers:

1) "we use a molly bolt or hilti bolt that literally bolts the bracket to the steel stud. This will be just as secure if not more secure than wood or concrete"

2) "Any articulating arm mount should be installed onto wooden stud or concrete. However, we have special toggles that can secure that mount to metal stud."

3) "What will be required to install the mount so that it can support the 
TV is openning the wall and reinforcing the steel stud buy incerting 
wood 2" X 4" so the screews have somtihng to anchor into otherwise the 
screews would after time rip through the steel studs and the TV will 
fall."

Who is right? what do I do? please help....


----------



## macduff98

*Secret Toggle Bolt*

In the 50 LB range you'll be fine listening to answers 1 and 2.

The "secret" Hilti bolts they're talking about are the Hilti "Toggler" toggle bolts. They're not cheap but they easily do what you need them for.

I suggest the 1/4" variety for what your doing. You'll need to drill a hole with 1/2 inch bit and make sure you hit the stud as close to the middle as you can.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Speedball

The "special toggles" he mentioned can be purchased at a home store and require at least a 1/2" hole into the center of the stud. The name of them are TOGGLERS, similar to toggle bolts but much stronger and easier to install.


----------



## DUDE!

Drew, if it was my brand new tv, I'd post this question over in the carpenter section, or construction. Just because I don't trust them metal studs doesn't mean it won't hold up, but if your asking your question you already have concerns about it. Get some advise from them carpenters first.


----------



## Jeeper1970

I don't trust metal studs myself, my preference is #3. Sometimes when you try to drill or screw into those metal studs, they just bend out of the way, and you may not realize it until it's too late.


----------

